# Adds covering up posts and can't remove or move them



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2013)

Lately the ads in the mobile version are covering up certain posts and even buttons one might want to use. There is no way to get rid of them. I know that advertising is how the site generates the bulk of its dough, but it's getting really annoying not being able to see some if the post in a thread or being able to reply because the buttons are covered by an ad. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2013






Luckily this one was at the bottom of the thread. However if I wanted to switch to desktop, or back to mobile I wouldn't be able to post the button since as soon as you touch there it goes to the sprint site..


----------

